# xargs and grep!!!



## pwharff (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, I have been studying UNIX for almost a year now.  Right now I'm learning about 'xargs' and when I try the following command I get an error:


```
find . -type f -print | xargs grep -li epson
```

And I get this error:


```
xargs: unterminated quote
```

Please someone help as I am puzzled as why this doesn't work with Darwin UNIX but does on my Red Hat System.

--Paul


----------



## pwharff (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks, it worked.  Why do I need to include the -print0 AND -0 for this?  Please explain.  Thanks again in advance.


----------



## howardm4 (Jun 18, 2002)

it works because it forces finds output to
be null terminated (\0) and xargs is being
told to use null terminated strings instead 
of its normal WHITESPACE.

The spaces in the filenames are confusing
the defaults.

From the Fine Manual for xargs:

-0          Use NUL (``\0'') instead of whitespace as the argument sepa-
                 rator.  This can be used in conjuction with the -print0
                 option of find(1).


----------



## pwharff (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks guys!!!  I appreciate it.  Can you help with my new problem?  Here's a link:



How do I format, partition and mount my new second disk???


----------

